# Poverty in Africa is caused by the IMF and the World Bank



## JQPublic1

Many Americans castigate Africa and other continents in the mistaken belief that corruption and mismanagement  is innate everywhere. Most never investigate further to seek the causes of these media driven  widespread allegations.

*Taking a second look at the poverty in Africa is quite revealing. While corruption , war and pestilence has, according to western media outlets, to some degree been the harbingers of economic failure, the catalyst behind that dysfunction has been the IMF/World Bank.*


			
				 Ralph said:
			
		

> The World Bank - IMF is owned and controlled by NM Rothschild and 30 to 40 of the wealthiest people in the world. For over 150 years they have planned to take the world over through money. *The former chief economist of the World Bank, Joe Stiglitz, was fired recently. He pointed out to top executives that every country the IMF/World Bank got involved in ended up with a crashed economy, a destroyed government, and sometimes in flames with riots. *Jim Wolfensen, the president of the World Bank would not comment on his dismissal.
> *Before Joe Stiglitz was fired he took a large stack of secret documents out of the World Bank.* These secret documents from the World Bank and the International Monetary Fund reveal that the IMF required nations:
> 
> 1. to sign secret agreements of 111 items
> 2. in which they agreed to sell off their key assets - water, electric, gas, etc.
> 3. in which they agreed to take economic steps which are really devastating to the nations involved
> 4. in which they pay off the politicians billions of dollars to Swiss bank accounts to do this transfer of a countries fixed assets
> 
> If they do not agree to these steps they are cut-off from all international borrowing. Today if can't borrow money in the international marketplace, no one can survive, whether you are people or corporations or countries. If that does not work they overthrow the government and plant lies about the former government and/or even rewrite history.



Even as white Americans point to the destruction of Detroit as a subset of the innate character of Black folk, agents of whiteness are using Structural Adjustment Programs under the auspices of the IMF and the World Bank  to wreck the economies of 36 African Nations.


> SAPs require governments to: cut public spending,(including eliminating subsidies for food, medical care and education);
> 
> raise interest rates, thus reducing access to credit;
> 
> privatize state enterprises;
> 
> Increase exports; and reduce barriers to trade and foreign investment such as tariffs and import duties.
> 
> These measures are supposed to generate export-led growth that will attract foreign direct investment and can be used to reduce debt and poverty.



Doesnt that sound familiar? Isnt that exactly what the GOP is attempting in the USA? Dont fall for it One study  revealed this:




> According to a three-year, multi-country (including three African countries) study released in April 2002 by the Structural Adjustment Participatory
> Review International Network (SAPRIN),which was prepared in collaboration with the
> World Bank, national governments and civil society, SAPs have been expanding poverty, inequality and insecurity around the world. [They have] torn at the heart of economies and the social fabric...increasing tensions among different social
> strata, fueling extremist movements and delegitimizing democratic political systems. Their effects, particularly on the poor are so profound and pervasive that no amount of targeted social investments can begin to address the social crises that they have engendered.


http://www.halifaxinitiative.org/updir/ImpoverishingAContinent.pdf


----------



## TheOldSchool

I don't know about your theory on the GOP...

But I will say that it's sad that Africa seems to be perpetually manipulated by outsiders


----------



## Tank

Of course it's whitey's fault


----------



## TheOldSchool

Tank said:


> Of course it's whitey's fault



You seem to be pretty obsessed with whitey


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I bet africa is longing for the good old days...
I mean sure hacking people to death with machetes is great fun,but the whole starving to death kind of takes the shine off it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I bet africa is longing for the good old days...
> I mean sure hacking people to death with machetes is great fun,but the whole starving to death kind of takes the shine off it.



Republicans


----------



## Asclepias

TheOldSchool said:


> I don't know about your theory on the GOP...
> 
> But I will say that it's sad that Africa seems to be perpetually manipulated by outsiders



They are not the only ones. Any country perceived as third world is at risk.



> Debt is an efficient tool. I*t ensures access to other peoples raw materials and infrastructure on the cheapest possible terms.* Dozens of countries must compete for shrinking export markets and can export only a limited range of products because of Northern protectionism and their lack of cash to invest in diversification. Market saturation ensues, reducing exporters income to a bare minimum while the North enjoys huge savings. The IMF cannot seem to understand that investing in  [a] healthy, well-fed, literate population  is the most intelligent economic choice a country can make.
> 
>  Susan George, A Fate Worse Than Debt, (New York: Grove Weidenfeld, 1990), pp. 143, 187, 235


----------



## Tank

Could Africans low IQ levels have anything to do with it?


----------



## TheOldSchool

Tank said:


> Could Africans low IQ levels have anything to do with it?



There we go. 

Bravo


----------



## JQPublic1

TheOldSchool said:


> I don't know about your theory on the GOP...
> 
> But I will say that it's sad that Africa seems to be perpetually manipulated by outsiders





> In nearly three years since the GOP retook the House and made debt panic stylish again, the deficit has shrunk dramatically, every piece of economic data has indicated austerity is harming the recovery and costing the country jobs, and the academic argument for being a debt hawk has collapsed under the weight of its own errors. Rather than shift their policy prescription in response to these facts, House leaders have retrenched around austerity to such a degree that they are now demanding cuts they themselves rejected just a year ago



3 Charts That Show The GOP's Austerity Demands Keep Getting More Extreme


----------



## JQPublic1

> But I will say that it's sad that Africa seems to be perpetually manipulated by outsiders



Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.


----------



## bianco

The "kill the farmer, kill the Boer" lot are doing just that...murdering all the White farmers in Z, SA etc.

See Obama, Hollywood etc speaking out against the genocide?

The White farmers and their families, who were growing Africa's food.
One is entitled to shake one's head at Africa, it sure has not the first idea.

Africa...doomed to self destruct.


----------



## bianco

JQPublic1 said:


> But I will say that it's sad that Africa seems to be perpetually manipulated by outsiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.
Click to expand...


How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried | Mail Online

_*How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried *_


----------



## Tank

JQPublic1 said:


> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.


Can't Africans build there own infrastructure?


----------



## JQPublic1

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Africans build there own infrastructure?
Click to expand...


Yes, but dealings with the IMF has caused much of the liqiud assets to  vanish into western coffers.  what happened to the IMF' stranglehold on African assets?

Here is the REST of the story:

The Dakar
2000 conference (held in Dakar, Senegal) brought
together leaders of NGOs and social movements
from all over Africa in December 2000 to analyze
the debt crisis and the impacts of IMF/World Bank
Structural Adjustment Programs on African
populations.​

In that meeting there was a call to ignore the debt generated by the IMF and to scuttle the Structural Adjustment Programs. (SAPS) The Chinese, recognizing the opportunity, stepped up with better deals and are not demanding anything close to the SAPS!


----------



## Tank

&#8220;The Negroes&#8217; rude ignorance has never invented any effectual weapons of defense or destruction: they appear incapable of forming any extensive plans of government or conquest: and the obvious inferiority of their mental faculties has been discovered and abused by the nations of the temperate zone.&#8221;

http://www.solargeneral.com/jeffs-archive/black-failure/whites-blacks-100-facts-and-one-lie/


----------



## JQPublic1

bianco said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I will say that it's sad that Africa seems to be perpetually manipulated by outsiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried | Mail Online
> 
> _*How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried *_
Click to expand...


You may have a point! But whatever the Chinese are doing cosmetically, a prime underlying motive is the export of critical resources to China! Whether the Chinese are neo-Colonists remains to be seen.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

TheOldSchool said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet africa is longing for the good old days...
> I mean sure hacking people to death with machetes is great fun,but the whole starving to death kind of takes the shine off it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans
Click to expand...


  Yeah..we speak the truth and get negged for it. 
Thanks by the way. It means I struck a nerve.

  Now you come back and say how great things are in africa compared to the old days.
Come on,you know you want to.


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I bet africa is longing for the good old days...
> I mean sure hacking people to death with machetes is great fun,but the whole starving to death kind of takes the shine off it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah..we speak the truth and get negged for it.
> Thanks by the way. It means I struck a nerve.
> 
> Now you come back and say how great things are in africa compared to the old days.
> Come on,you know you want to.
Click to expand...


What truth have you spoken? Your implication that  "hacking deaths" are\were a continental occurrence is BS. Can you show where these atrocities took place? That would be helpful to the reader in deciding the veracity of your assertion.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Republicans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..we speak the truth and get negged for it.
> Thanks by the way. It means I struck a nerve.
> 
> Now you come back and say how great things are in africa compared to the old days.
> Come on,you know you want to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What truth have you spoken? Your implication that  "hacking deaths" are\were a continental occurrence is BS. Can you show where these atrocities took place? That would be helpful to the reader in deciding the veracity of your assertion.
Click to expand...


  That I even had to do this says everything......
https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=south+africa+machete+attacks


----------



## bianco

JQPublic1 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried | Mail Online
> 
> _*How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried *_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You may have a point! But whatever the Chinese are doing cosmetically, a prime underlying motive is the export of critical resources to China! Whether the Chinese are neo-Colonists remains to be seen.
Click to expand...


Sure looks like colonialism/slavery to some people;

PETER HITCHENS: How China has created a new slave empire in Africa | Mail Online

_*PETER HITCHENS: How China has created a new slave empire in Africa *

Why did they want to kill us? What was the reason for their fury? They thought that if I reported on their way of life they might lose their livings. 
Livings? Dyings, more likely.

Peking power: A Chinese supervisor cajoles local workers as they dig a trench in Kabwe, Zambia

These poor, hopeless, angry people exist by grubbing for scraps of cobalt and copper ore in the filth and dust of abandoned copper mines in Congo, sinking perilous 80ft shafts by hand, washing their finds in cholera-infected streams full of human filth, then pushing enormous two-hundredweight loads uphill on ancient bicycles to the nearby town of Likasi where middlemen buy them to sell on, mainly to Chinese businessmen hungry for these vital metals. 
To see them, as they plod miserably past, is to be reminded of pictures of unemployed miners in Thirties Britain, stumbling home in the drizzle with sacks of coal scraps gleaned from spoil heaps. 

etc_


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..we speak the truth and get negged for it.
> Thanks by the way. It means I struck a nerve.
> 
> Now you come back and say how great things are in africa compared to the old days.
> Come on,you know you want to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What truth have you spoken? Your implication that  "hacking deaths" are\were a continental occurrence is BS. Can you show where these atrocities took place? That would be helpful to the reader in deciding the veracity of your assertion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That I even had to do this says everything......
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=south+africa+machete+attacks
Click to expand...


Thanks! It seems that most machete attacks occur in South Africa, CAR, and Kenya.
Thats not the whole of Africa but you made your point.... It gives me the chills!


----------



## JQPublic1

bianco said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried | Mail Online
> 
> _*How China's taking over Africa, and why the West should be VERY worried *_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may have a point! But whatever the Chinese are doing cosmetically, a prime underlying motive is the export of critical resources to China! Whether the Chinese are neo-Colonists remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure looks like colonialism/slavery to some people;
> 
> PETER HITCHENS: How China has created a new slave empire in Africa | Mail Online
> 
> _*PETER HITCHENS: How China has created a new slave empire in Africa *
> 
> Why did they want to kill us? What was the reason for their fury? They thought that if I reported on their way of life they might lose their livings.
> Livings? Dyings, more likely.
> 
> Peking power: A Chinese supervisor cajoles local workers as they dig a trench in Kabwe, Zambia
> 
> These poor, hopeless, angry people exist by grubbing for scraps of cobalt and copper ore in the filth and dust of abandoned copper mines in Congo, sinking perilous 80ft shafts by hand, washing their finds in cholera-infected streams full of human filth, then pushing enormous two-hundredweight loads uphill on ancient bicycles to the nearby town of Likasi where middlemen buy them to sell on, mainly to Chinese businessmen hungry for these vital metals.
> To see them, as they plod miserably past, is to be reminded of pictures of unemployed miners in Thirties Britain, stumbling home in the drizzle with sacks of coal scraps gleaned from spoil heaps.
> 
> etc_
Click to expand...


But i wonder if the Structural Adjustment Programs of the IMF offered any improvements in human rights and wages/ earnings?


----------



## Mr. H.

Dumping cheap agricultural exports onto African markets hasn't helped either.


----------



## Meathead

Tank said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Africans build there own infrastructure?
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## JQPublic1

Meathead said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, the Chinese will be less demanding  while helping to build Infrastructure in some African Countries.
> 
> 
> 
> Can't Africans build there own infrastructure?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
Click to expand...


Welllll...neither can YOU!! Heh heh heh!


----------



## Toro

The OP is retarded.

Anything that starts with "controlled by NM Rothschild" is retarded.

Ergo, the OP is retarded.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Mr. H. said:


> Dumping cheap agricultural exports onto African markets hasn't helped either.



I agree, because there really aren't enough of them starving already.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Sometimes you log in to USMB and you run across a retarded thread like this, and you just have to laugh.
And then you wonder what the hell goes through some people's mind...


----------



## Mr. H.

Bumberclyde said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumping cheap agricultural exports onto African markets hasn't helped either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, because there really aren't enough of them starving already.
Click to expand...


Cheap subsidized foreign ag products are undercutting African nation farming efforts. 

They can't compete. Get it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What truth have you spoken? Your implication that  "hacking deaths" are\were a continental occurrence is BS. Can you show where these atrocities took place? That would be helpful to the reader in deciding the veracity of your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That I even had to do this says everything......
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=south+africa+machete+attacks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! It seems that most machete attacks occur in South Africa, CAR, and Kenya.
> Thats not the whole of Africa but you made your point.... It gives me the chills!
Click to expand...


  The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I even had to do this says everything......
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=south+africa+machete+attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It seems that most machete attacks occur in South Africa, CAR, and Kenya.
> Thats not the whole of Africa but you made your point.... It gives me the chills!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.
Click to expand...


Before white people were around things like this happened and there are still lots of Black people in Africa. Dont worry.


----------



## bianco

Mr. H. said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumping cheap agricultural exports onto African markets hasn't helped either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, because there really aren't enough of them starving already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheap subsidized foreign ag products are undercutting African nation farming efforts.
> 
> They can't compete. Get it?
Click to expand...


Then there are the chickens;

BBC News - Zambian chicken farmers lose trade to Chinese

_*Zambian chicken farmers lose trade to Chinese *

video

Chicken traders in Zambia's Lusaka Market said they were concerned Chinese competition had destroyed local businesses, Justin Rowlatt found.

Some claimed Chinese farmers were feeding chickens substances to make them increase in size. _


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It seems that most machete attacks occur in South Africa, CAR, and Kenya.
> Thats not the whole of Africa but you made your point.... It gives me the chills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Before white people were around things like this happened and there are still lots of Black people in Africa. Dont worry.
Click to expand...


  What the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before white people were around things like this happened and there are still lots of Black people in Africa. Dont worry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
Click to expand...


I'm talking about your comment. Hence why I quoted your post.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before white people were around things like this happened and there are still lots of Black people in Africa. Dont worry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking about your comment. Hence why I quoted your post.
Click to expand...


   Get off your race horse.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about your comment. Hence why I quoted your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Get off your race horse.
Click to expand...


Make me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Asclepias said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about your comment. Hence why I quoted your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your race horse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Make me.
Click to expand...


  Seriously? LoL What a douche.


----------



## Asclepias

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get off your race horse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously? LoL What a douche.
Click to expand...


TMI Your feminine hygiene problems are not my business. LOL


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> That I even had to do this says everything......
> https://www.google.com/webhp?source=search_app#q=south+africa+machete+attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It seems that most machete attacks occur in South Africa, CAR, and Kenya.
> Thats not the whole of Africa but you made your point.... It gives me the chills!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.
Click to expand...


Well, you haven't posited enough information to convince me to agree. Many of the developing African nations are still suffering from the debilitating effects of Structural Adjustment Programs implemented by the IMF. Get the IMF and the world Bank out of Africa and I think we may begin to see light at the end of the tunnel for many exploited  nations. Please look up the term Structural Adjustment Programs so your response will have relevance.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It seems that most machete attacks occur in South Africa, CAR, and Kenya.
> Thats not the whole of Africa but you made your point.... It gives me the chills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't posited enough information to convince me to agree. Many of the developing African nations are still suffering from the debilitating effects of Structural Adjustment Programs implemented by the IMF. Get the IMF and the world Bank out of Africa and I think we may begin to see light at the end of the tunnel for many exploited  nations. Please look up the term Structural Adjustment Programs so your response will have relevance.
Click to expand...

 
South Africa is the farming region. Without it Africa would have to import it's food to a great extent.
  Without stability there Africa is screwed.


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is ..?  South Africa is the bread basket and the financial heart of the whole of Africa. If it's screwed the rest of Africa is as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't posited enough information to convince me to agree. Many of the developing African nations are still suffering from the debilitating effects of Structural Adjustment Programs implemented by the IMF. Get the IMF and the world Bank out of Africa and I think we may begin to see light at the end of the tunnel for many exploited  nations. Please look up the term Structural Adjustment Programs so your response will have relevance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> South Africa is the farming region. Without it Africa would have to import it's food to a great extent.
> Without stability there Africa is screwed.
Click to expand...


Your sorry assed one liner won't cut it. farming of every sort occurs all over Africa. Unlike you, I  have a link to back my premise.

Crops


----------



## JQPublic1

Toro said:


> The OP is retarded.
> 
> Anything that starts with "controlled by NM Rothschild" is retarded.
> 
> Ergo, the OP is retarded.



No, the Op is not retarded and neither is the author of the link I provided. I know NM Rothschild died in 1836 but his name is still attached to the multinational company he started. Its called NM Rothschild & Sons. Obviously the author in my link shortened the title to  "NM Rothschild" thinking that his targeted readership would understand. But, too often, people with little or no  imagination read  something that transcends their worldview and , automatically,  they assume its "retarded."

Just because you can't find a nexus between NM Rothschild & Sons and the IMF doesn't mean there isn't one. Some people are smart enough to know how to use a search engine, others can't seem to figure it out. When you finally figure it out, come on back and join the conversation.



> The Rothschilds exert powerful influence over the worlds major news agencies. By repetition, the masses are duped into believing horror stories about evil villains. The Rothschilds control the Bank of England, the Federal Reserve, the European Central Bank, the IMF, the World Bank and the Bank of International Settlements. Also they own most of the gold in the world as well as the London Gold Exchange, which sets the price of gold every day. It is said the family owns over half the wealth of the planetestimated by Credit Suisse to be $231 trillionand is controlled by Evelyn Rothschild, the current head of the family.


http://www.infowars.com/the-rothschilds-want-irans-banks/


----------



## Shaarona

bianco said:


> The "kill the farmer, kill the Boer" lot are doing just that...murdering all the White farmers in Z, SA etc.
> 
> See Obama, Hollywood etc speaking out against the genocide?
> 
> The White farmers and their families, who were growing Africa's food.
> One is entitled to shake one's head at Africa, it sure has not the first idea.
> 
> Africa...doomed to self destruct.



The white farmers controlled all arable land and grew food for export.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

bianco said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, because there really aren't enough of them starving already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap subsidized foreign ag products are undercutting African nation farming efforts.
> 
> They can't compete. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then there are the chickens;
> 
> BBC News - Zambian chicken farmers lose trade to Chinese
> 
> _*Zambian chicken farmers lose trade to Chinese *
> 
> video
> 
> Chicken traders in Zambia's Lusaka Market said they were concerned Chinese competition had destroyed local businesses, Justin Rowlatt found.
> 
> Some claimed Chinese farmers were feeding chickens substances to make them increase in size. _
Click to expand...


Be very careful of anything that is processed in China - tilapia - frozen fish sticks - look at the label - these fish are farmed and the conditions are filthy.  They could be packaged elsewhere but the fish were farmed in China.  You are right to be concerned about the Chinese.  I found this speech about America by the Chinese Defense Minister to be very alarming.  Here's the link: 

The Journal of History

and here is a clip from the link: 

It is indeed brutal to kill one or two hundred million Americans. But that is the only path that will secure a Chinese century, a century in which the CCP leads the world. We, as revolutionary humanitarians, do not want deaths. But if history confronts us with a choice between deaths of Chinese and those of Americans, we'd have to pick the latter, as, for us, it is more important to safeguard the lives of the Chinese people and the life of our Party. That is because, after all, we are Chinese and members of the CCP. Since the day we joined the CCP, the Party's life has always been above all else! History will prove that we made the right choice.


----------



## Bumberclyde

Mr. H. said:


> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumping cheap agricultural exports onto African markets hasn't helped either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, because there really aren't enough of them starving already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheap subsidized foreign ag products are undercutting African nation farming efforts.
> 
> They can't compete. Get it?
Click to expand...


As though Africans would be able to grow enough food by themselves to feed them all. So then tomorrow, we stop sending them food. What'll happen? Half the continent will starve within 6 months.


----------



## Mr. H.

Bumberclyde said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumberclyde said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, because there really aren't enough of them starving already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheap subsidized foreign ag products are undercutting African nation farming efforts.
> 
> They can't compete. Get it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As though Africans would be able to grow enough food by themselves to feed them all. So then tomorrow, we stop sending them food. What'll happen? Half the continent will starve within 6 months.
Click to expand...


There is no economic incentive TO FARM.

Geez you folks are thick.


----------



## ScienceRocks

Never looking inwards at themselves. How sad


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

JQPublic1 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, you haven't posited enough information to convince me to agree. Many of the developing African nations are still suffering from the debilitating effects of Structural Adjustment Programs implemented by the IMF. Get the IMF and the world Bank out of Africa and I think we may begin to see light at the end of the tunnel for many exploited  nations. Please look up the term Structural Adjustment Programs so your response will have relevance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa is the farming region. Without it Africa would have to import it's food to a great extent.
> Without stability there Africa is screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your sorry assed one liner won't cut it. farming of every sort occurs all over Africa. Unlike you, I  have a link to back my premise.
> 
> Crops
Click to expand...


  Your link doesnt prove shit..LOL.


----------



## JQPublic1

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> South Africa is the farming region. Without it Africa would have to import it's food to a great extent.
> Without stability there Africa is screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your sorry assed one liner won't cut it. farming of every sort occurs all over Africa. Unlike you, I  have a link to back my premise.
> 
> Crops
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your link doesnt prove shit..LOL.
Click to expand...


At least I posted one. Posting your wild ass assumptions REALLY don't mean shit!


----------



## Tank

Poverty in Africa is caused by low IQ's


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Part of the problem too is roads. Or rather, the lack of them. If you can't easily move goods around you can't sell or import them. Another's, exporting too much of their food for money from international corporations. That's usually fine and dandy, but without basic infrastructure like roads and bridges, all the money in the world doesn't let you do anything if you can't get anywhere to buy things you need. Plus, if you're exporting all your food to Europe and elsewhere, what are you going to eat? 

Was a great PBS documentary a while back about the fishing situation on Lake Victoria where the native fisherman sell off their catches to European companies, and though they got paid for it, there wasn't anything left in town to buy so many starved. Short-sightedness and exploitation by foreign companies is perhaps their biggest problem.

And sucky as it is, the more we give them in aide and cash, the less inclined they are to build themselves up from within. We're making them dependent on such aide, and staving off famine with food aide in effect is only allowing the current, saved generation to live long enough to reproduce and multiply the problem for the next generation. Who still hasn't done anything to ward off the next famine and now has to be saved again repeating the cycle. I'm not for ending such aide, saving life is what should be done every time. But we should acknowledge that doing it isn't doing anythign good for them long-term and in addition to food, medicine, and other life-saving aide we need to widen the aide to allow them to build up their infrastructure. If that means replacing local warlords and criminal gangs with foreign occupiers so be it.


----------



## JQPublic1

Delta4Embassy said:


> Part of the problem too is roads. Or rather, the lack of them. If you can't easily move goods around you can't sell or import them. Another's, exporting too much of their food for money from international corporations. That's usually fine and dandy, but without basic infrastructure like roads and bridges, all the money in the world doesn't let you do anything if you can't get anywhere to buy things you need. Plus, if you're exporting all your food to Europe and elsewhere, what are you going to eat?



Good point> However, all of the appalling conditions you mention smack of Structural Adjustment Programs implemented by the IMF/world Bank. Thats their modus operandi: introducing   stipulations whereas debtor nations are contractually obligated to   export their crops, goods or resources to the Western nations at bargain prices. Simultaneously the debtor nation must open its market to international interests so cheap goods, resources and products can be dumped with impunity. Native farmers and producers cannot compete with cheap foreign products. Thus, the local and national  economies  decline precipitously.





Delta4Embassy said:


> Was a great PBS documentary a while back about the fishing situation on Lake Victoria where the native fisherman sell off their catches to European companies, and though they got paid for it, there wasn't anything left in town to buy so many starved. Short-sightedness and exploitation by foreign companies is perhaps their biggest problem.



Yes, I saw that! What I did not see was any mention of the IMF/ World Bank as the catalyst behind this exploitation!



Delta4Embassy said:


> And sucky as it is, the more we give them in aide and cash, the less inclined they are to build themselves up from within. We're making them dependent on such aide, and staving off famine with food aide in effect is only allowing the current, saved generation to live long enough to reproduce and multiply the problem for the next generation. Who still hasn't done anything to ward off the next famine and now has to be saved again repeating the cycle. I'm not for ending such aide, saving life is what should be done every time. But we should acknowledge that doing it isn't doing anything good for them long-term and in addition to food, medicine, and other life-saving aide we need to widen the aide to allow them to build up their infrastructure. If that means replacing local warlords and criminal gangs with foreign occupiers so be it.



AID? Hardly. There are no free lunches out there. The word Aid is being bantered about as if our government cares about African Blacks enough to give them free stuff.  That is NOT true. Most of this AID is given at a huge cost to the impoverished nations of the world, including many African countries.


----------

